# Dateiname extrahieren



## saphira (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe momentan folgendes Problem. Ich möchte aus einem Pfad den Dateinamen extrahieren. Beispiel:

C:\Documents and Settings\xxxx\My Documents\Datasets\Pictures\27-27817.jpg

Und ich muß irgendwie nur den Dateinamen  27-27817  extrahieren.

Denn nachdem ich diesen Namen habe möchte ich in in eine Datenbank speichern mittels addBatch(). Aber das stellt kein Problem dar, mit fest angegebenen werten funktioniert es schon.
Kann mir da jemand helfen, oder nen Tipp geben, wie man das umsetzt??

Gruß
Saphira


----------



## mikachu (29. Mai 2008)

```
String fileName = path.substring( path.lastIndexOf( "\\" ) + 1, path.lastIndexOf( "." ) );
```


----------



## saphira (29. Mai 2008)

Danke es funktioniert einwandfrei.

Saphira


----------

